# Yard Guard



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

So, my driveway is gravel as is my nieghbors and my parents who's I will be plowing. I am planning on making a yard guard. My question is this;

Based on the design in the attached pic, has anyone tried cutting the back out and allowing the guard to swivel forward so it comes off the plow while back dragging? The design would push the guard back when going forward. This is just an idea and a theory! Any insight or attempts?


----------



## Paul D (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm curious how having it swing out of the way would be a benefit? If you need it going forward, why not when going backward?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Paul D;1508074 said:


> I'm curious how having it swing out of the way would be a benefit? If you need it going forward, why not when going backward?


I read that guys didn't like the way it backdragged and I've never had a problem digging up stones while back dragging with just the blade. Just an idea, instead of adding a backdrag blade!


----------



## Paul D (Feb 27, 2012)

My guess is that you would have a difficult time getting it to set against the blade again when going forward. I think it would just ride along in front since you can't tilt the blade forward.


----------



## BigJ (Oct 17, 2008)

I think you might get small rocks and snow stuck in between the blade and the yard guard. I feel like i would be spending time getting out of the truck to make sure the guard goes back in place. Maybe a spring loaded device would work a little better. Good luck though.


----------

